# Help with MMS data transfer when flashing new version of ROM



## kevmomuny (Dec 20, 2011)

I am hoping that somebody can help me with this headache. I have been flashing ROMS for a while now. I was on encounterICS for a while and then moved to CyanogenMod9 when it became pretty stable.(BTW, thanks for the killer job by X13thangelX, Jon409 and the others...)

Recently I have been having a problem with my MMS data when flashing the newest builds of CyanogenMod 9.

In earlier builds, I could flash the new version without having to do a factory reset. Now, if I try it, I boot loop. So, I have been backing up with Titanium Pro and doing a Nandroid. I have tried to extract the MMS data from the Nandroid and tried to restore from Titanium (with data migration on). Either I boot loop or I can get the data on but I break MMS sending and receiving.

I send and receive a lot of MMS messages and I want to use the stock messaging app. Can anybody help me find a way to migrate the data so I don't lose it? Or break it?


----------



## kevmomuny (Dec 20, 2011)

nobody has a thought?


----------



## alfadon (Sep 20, 2011)

Mybackup root works great for backing up MMS and SMS. And its free. You dont need the paid version unless your switching devices.


----------



## SlothlyDX (Oct 24, 2011)

I know you want basic sms but I use GO SMS and it has a back up for all messages. You could just download it, back up your messages, and then once you move to New rom you can download your saves then delete the app until you need again. Just a suggestion

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Misphit917 (Jul 17, 2011)

just downloaded and APN back up and restore from the app market. I found it while I was re-downloading my titanium back up.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## Misphit917 (Jul 17, 2011)

just downloaded and APN back up and restore from the app market. I found it while I was re-downloading my titanium back up.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## Misphit917 (Jul 17, 2011)

Hopefully this will work because it is annoying!

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## jr313 (Jun 10, 2011)

I use smsbackup before i flash new roms to keep all my texts

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## kevmomuny (Dec 20, 2011)

Thanks for your input. I will try the suggestions and report back.


----------



## kevmomuny (Dec 20, 2011)

I found an app that works. It's called Mms Backup Restore. It's by a developer named Night Wind. It is slow but works perfectly.


----------

